# Rollers not rolling?



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi everybody, i've a question, i bought pigeons in a pigeon show they were sold to me as rollers and i also have a few high flyers and when i let both breeds fly around the loft only the high flyers tumble and the rollers don't at all anybody know why?


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Maybe you got the two breeds mixed up.


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

i don't think i have them mixed up, i bought the 2 breeds at different places and i know how the two breeds are supposed to look like, i don't know why they are not rolling?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The Rollers don't have enough height in the loft to roll.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Check this link, it may be helpful:
http://www.parlorroller.com/competition.html
and yes, you can't expect acrobatics in limited space.


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

Some rollers do not come into the roll until they are flown regularly,up to 2 years!!!!!!!!


----------



## REY DAVID (Nov 8, 2009)

*rollers*

give them time maybe they still to young , i have 220 tipplers and when i let out my rollers from my other loft with my tipplers they wont tumble as much but when i let out only my tumblers they put out a show ! ive notice on my tumblers when i let them out with my tippler is like my tipplers fly at a little faster speed and thats why my rollers wont tumble as much but when i let out my rollers they fly nice and tumble much more ! thats what i seen on my birds


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Click on my name. It`ll take you to my site. I raise rollers and am the president of the local roller club. There are links you can follow and learn tons about rollers.

yits


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

pigeon2010, are you suggesting killing them because they don't roll. Are you kidding me??? Why would you even suggest that?? You new to the boards and you suggest that. If your not familiar with the rules of this forum, then I suggest you read them. I went to see what you wrote in your other 4 posts and 3 of them suggested pulling off there heads. THere is something wrong here!!! mindy


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

palomo said:


> Hi everybody, i've a question, i bought pigeons in a pigeon show they were sold to me as rollers and i also have a few high flyers and when i let both breeds fly around the loft only the high flyers tumble and the rollers don't at all anybody know why?


What are you feeding them and how much? I know with mine I have to be right on the money with my feeding...just a little too much feed and they don't roll. But if I behave myself and measure out my feed they roll great.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Lazy rollers will not roll. Fly them twice a day, every day, and don't over feed them. Young birds will also take a while to get in the habit as well. Also, although two rollers may look the same, that doesn't mean they've been bred for good rolling ability. It's much like homers in that you can't always go by looks.


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

Bella said:


> What are you feeding them and how much? I know with mine I have to be right on the money with my feeding...just a little too much feed and they don't roll. But if I behave myself and measure out my feed they roll great.


i feed them about 1oz per bird once a day.


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

REY DAVID said:


> give them time maybe they still to young , i have 220 tipplers and when i let out my rollers from my other loft with my tipplers they wont tumble as much but when i let out only my tumblers they put out a show ! ive notice on my tumblers when i let them out with my tippler is like my tipplers fly at a little faster speed and thats why my rollers wont tumble as much but when i let out my rollers they fly nice and tumble much more ! thats what i seen on my birds


Thanks for your help i'll keep that in mind.


----------

